# Mobile Phone Contracts



## pazzerperico (Oct 20, 2008)

Right im 4 months into a contract with Vodafone UK & thinking off moving in feb/march next year i have a 18 month contract has anyone ever transfered to Vodafone ES is it possible to tranfer contracts like that


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pazzerperico said:


> Right im 4 months into a contract with Vodafone UK & thinking off moving in feb/march next year i have a 18 month contract has anyone ever transfered to Vodafone ES is it possible to tranfer contracts like that


No they wont let you I'm afraid. I had an 18 month Vodaphone Passport a/c in the UK and stupidly thought I could change. I couldn't even put the new sim card in my old Nokia!! Although I did unlock it in the end.

No, they act like two totally different companies I'm afraid!


----------

